
Eagerness about alien life is leading to bad science - kareemm
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704495004576264902966836830.html
======
rflrob
The thrust of this article seems to be not so much that the science is bad ("I
could discern nothing rebellious in his careful work as a scientist"), but
that the book doesn't portray a balanced view of the good science that's out
there on both sides. It may, perhaps, fall into the Kuhn-inspired trap that
the revolutionary, paradigm-shifting scientists are to be explicitly sought
out, but hopefully at least some of those scientists are resistant to that
mantle.

~~~
dools
The title could more accurately say that it was leading to bad science
_writing_.

